# Innokin MVP5



## Silver (10/10/19)

Saw this on Phil Busardo’s website
I know he is aligned closely with Innokin

The original MVP was an amazing device. I bought two and both served me well for about 4/5 years. It only went up to 11 watts but it’s internal 4400 mah battery (I think it was that) lasted for ages. Retired them only about a year ago since the internal battery started losing life but it was still working nicely despite lots of daily knocks and years of service. Lots of respect for that legendary device.

This one looks interesting. Bigger internal battery. Nice sensors . Looks like a nice fire button.

Edit, pic below is not very clear. Look at it here
https://www.innokin.com/mvp5-ajax-kit/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt (10/10/19)

I had a MVP2 and what a device it was!
This makes me want to get the new one just for the nostalgia

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/19)

Humbolt said:


> I had a MVP2 and what a device it was!
> This makes me want to get the new one just for the nostalgia



I can relate @Humbolt 
The nostalgia is very strong on this one!


----------



## Hooked (10/10/19)

Silver said:


> Saw this on Phil Busardo’s website
> I know he is aligned closely with Innokin
> 
> The original MVP was an amazing device. I bought two and both served me well for about 4/5 years. It only went up to 11 watts but it’s internal 4400 mah battery (I think it was that) lasted for ages. Retired them only about a year ago since the internal battery started losing life but it was still working nicely despite lots of daily knocks and years of service. Lots of respect for that legendary device.
> ...



4400 mah battery? That's amazing @Silver!

I've just looked at the website and WOW! Impressive!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/19)

Hooked said:


> 4400 mah battery? That's amazing @Silver!
> 
> I've just looked at the website and WOW! Impressive!!



Ya, that old MVP2 was a real gem in its day
The manufacturers are always striving for improvements but every now and then they crack a true winner where everything just comes together beautifully. The MVP2 was one of those.

Check out this thread from Dec14 @Hooked
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mvp-vs-istick-on-evod1.t7706/
I was comparing the MVP to the new istick20 - and I remarked at the extra power of the little istick20 - lol

If you interested in the technicals - the MVP2 had a direct voltage type of supply, so it felt solid and consistent - unlike the pulsing of the more modern mods at that time that one could even hear and feel while vaping.

Also tagging @Humbolt for some nostalgia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/10/19)

Silver said:


> Ya, that old MVP2 was a real gem in its day
> The manufacturers are always striving for improvements but every now and then they crack a true winner where everything just comes together beautifully. The MVP2 was one of those.
> 
> Check out this thread from Dec14 @Hooked
> ...



@Silver


Silver said:


> unlike the pulsing of the more modern mods at that time that one could even hear and feel while vaping.



Oh. My. Vape. That must have been something, though at the time you considered it normal. If I heard and felt my mod pulsing, I'd run a mile - without it!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (11/10/19)

Silver said:


> If you interested in the technicals - the MVP2 had a direct voltage type of supply, so it felt solid and consistent - unlike the pulsing of the more modern mods at that time that one could even hear and feel while vaping.
> 
> Also tagging @Humbolt for some nostalgia


I recall some people being against the PWM style some mods used to make them more powerful. I had both the iStick20 and the MVP2 and the MVP did feel smoother, I agree.
I also recall watching the PBusardo review on the MVP2 and doing the pressure test on the firing button lol 
I wish I never sold that mod, but 11w is probably useless today. Even the paint on the MVP was really well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Humbolt said:


> I recall some people being against the PWM style some mods used to make them more powerful. I had both the iStick20 and the MVP2 and the MVP did feel smoother, I agree.
> I also recall watching the PBusardo review on the MVP2 and doing the pressure test on the firing button lol
> I wish I never sold that mod, but 11w is probably useless today. Even the paint on the MVP was really well done.



Lol, you made me remember PBusardos pressure test on the MVP2 fire button !
It needed quite a heavy press
But I liked it a lot

You right, the 11Watts is too underpowered for today. It’s only good for the older generation tanks like the Evod and Nautilus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

